# 340 Duster



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

A pal sent me this kit. I'll be building a car he used to own.

Man, The details that AMT put into this...









I haven't seen piston detail in ages









I'll be building the engine so it's possible to remove parts of it to see the underlying detail








Steve


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like it could be an interesting build. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

From back in the day when AMT could compete with Revell on their MoPar's, it's a great kit.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

....lol............NICE...


----------



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

I built 2 of these, its a great lit.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like a nice engine especially externally (never actually worked on mopars myself though). Actually the internal detail is not doing a lot for me. The 1/1 rocker arms are shaft mounted and should look like this:










The pistons look out of position and have those big locators in the end holes. Don't get me wrong, I love this type of detail but it just isn't really "diorama ready" without a lot of work. Still interesting though.

The exterior looks well above average though with freeze plug detail, nice exhaust ports and even exhaust manifold bolt holes! I can recall several AMT Mopars engines with a similar level of accuracy. Makes you want the kit for the engine alone. Bravo!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It will be a fun build! 

Thanks guys!

Steve


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Steve, I've got one of these kits too. I had a Duster in my misspent youth. Not a 340, just a 318. I'm going to have a go at building it. Mine was a kind of orange with a black metal roof.


----------

